# Hệ thống cơ khí > Kết cấu máy dạng Router >  Phẫu thuật thẩm mỹ X thành Z (nhờ giúp đỡ dao kéo)

## solero

Nhà có cô em X mà cằm dài quá nên em gọt bớt thành em Z xem có xinh xắn hơn không.









Xong thì thiếu đôi túi silicon HSR 20 dài 450mm để nâng ngực. Cụ nào có thì Inbox em nhé.
Thank các cụ

----------


## Khoa C3

Sao cái lỗ bắt ray xa thé hử kụ?

----------


## ahdvip

cái hình cắt kia là thiệt đó hả anh, cắt vậy nó vênh sao trời, @@

----------


## Nam CNC

tiếc quá , em nó chân dài mà bác nỡ cho nó thành chân ngắn... Nhìn nó toàn bộ bằng thép không mà phê ghê. Thôi thì để dành mấy miếng cắt ra để làm trục Z tiếp.

----------

writewin

----------


## solero

@ bác Khoa: Lỗ bắt ray nó bỏ 1 lỗ bắt 1 lỗ. Mấy nữa em lại phải khoan thêm.
@ bác Đức: Tấm thẳng lại cắt nhanh nên cũng không lo nó vênh lắm bác ạ.
@ bác Nam: Em phẫu thuật cho em ấy cũng tiếc lắm chứ bác nhưng biết làm thế nào bây giờ. Thôi thì 2 em chân ngắn thi thoảng còn đổi ca còn hơn 1 em chân dài he he he


*@ các bác: Bác nào có cặp ray HSR 20 block nhỏ dài 450mm để lại cho em với ạ*
Em xin cám ơn.

----------

